# How to hide hard drive icon



## saigoncali (Nov 20, 2007)

I try to hide the hard drive icon from the users.  How do I do this?  I'm relatively new to Mac.  I see that when I click on Finder --- Preferences, I uncheck the show hard disks on the desktop.  How do I do this permanently?  

Also, how can I modify items in the Finder?

Much thanks,


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2007)

If your users are on Mac OS X client as local users, set each of them as limited account without admin rights to use simple Finder (System Preferences > Accounts to set up accounts), that way they will not be able to see them.
(Otherwise, use Workgroup Manager for the settings if using Server)


----------



## saigoncali (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a standalone machine.  Using simple finder does not work for one application.  Is there a way to hack it to make it work?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

Finder's Preferences and uncheck 'Hard disks' .


----------

